# Why am I getting a scandisk error.....



## Chris Tucker (Jan 31, 2000)

A second question to my first post is, when scandisk is pointing to 'surface scan' and after the HD light is on for about 15 seconds (w/ no disk activity or "clicking"), why am I getting that Scandisk error, "Scandisk encountered a data error while reading the FAT entry for clustor 2"? I have a QDI Titanium IB+ motherboard with a seagate ST31081A (CFS1081A) [2097 CYL, 16 HEADS, 63 SECTORS] and they dont seem to be compatible for some reason and I've tried everything I could think of (see previous post). I dont run into any scandisk errors when I plug the Hard drive into my friends non-QDI motherboard computer. What does this error mean and why is it happening with my motherboard only?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This seems to be the exact same problem you already posted. Please don't post your question more than once. Closing duplicate. Please reply here: http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum3/HTML/000925.html


----------

